# How much exercise does your dog require each day?



## minerva_deluthe

And how do you provide it? What is your routine?

I am just trying to get a clear picture of what owning a GSD is like, as we are strongly considering getting one. Would love to hear how you deal with exercising your dog! Thanks.


----------



## llombardo

In general I think they more active then any other breed and it all depends on the puppy/dog you get. Mine is only 8.5 months and she is calm when needed and ready to go when its time I think that when mine was younger I did a mixture of physical and mental exercise, but as she has gotten older I think the mental exercise is better for her. I still take her for walks and hikes, she runs around with the other dogs, she plays it and hide and seek with the kids, but she loves the training. She isn't destructive and she's no longer in a crate, so I feel she gets what she needs. In the last month I have been busy with personal issues and all of my dogs have adapted well to a different routine and that I'm thankful for. At first I thought that I was going to go crazy when I first got her, but I adapted too. I put lots of work into her and her training(3 levels of obedience and CGC) and I build on that daily. When she turns a year old I will get her into agility. I am also thinking about doing therapy with her now that I got to see her with a sick person that is bedridden(she was calm and did amazing)...I think it boils down to what you are willing to put into the dog Good luck and if you get a GSD you won't be disappointed!!


----------



## rarerare37

Ours is 5 and half months old and spends an hour almost every day at a public dog park. We then walk down to the lake and she spends another half an hour retrieving balls out of the lake. She loves the water.


----------



## minerva_deluthe

Wow, three levels of obedience by that age! That's amazing. Really inspiring. 

Is that what you mean by 'mental exercise?' I plan to do formal obedience classes for sure with any dog I get, but I keep reading about 'mental exercise' and wasn't sure exactly what people are referring to.


----------



## llombardo

minerva_deluthe said:


> Wow, three levels of obedience by that age! That's amazing. Really inspiring.
> 
> Is that what you mean by 'mental exercise?' I plan to do formal obedience classes for sure with any dog I get, but I keep reading about 'mental exercise' and wasn't sure exactly what people are referring to.


Yes that is the mental exercise... I think that training is a pretty important part of owning any dog, but more so with a GSD. You want them to be socialized with dogs, people, kids, etc and the training helps with all of that. I also did the same thing with my Golden Retriever and I will go through obedience classes with any dogs I get from now on. It is worth it when you see what both you and the dog have accomplished.


----------



## KZoppa

Mental exercise refers to working their brain. This can include obedience classes, obedience at home, asking them to find something.... really anything that will trigger brain work. 

My dogs.... well i probably have two of the laziest dogs of anyone on the forum for their age. Shasta just turned 2 and she's pretty laid back. She gets excited about walks but doesnt need them. Her idea of a good exercise day is walking down the driveway and back and if i clip the long line to her, she'll zoom around the yard like a maniac for a couple minutes and then she's done. Riley is 7 and his energy levels used to be pretty intense when he was 2-4 years old but he's slowed down a lot the last couple of years. 

HOWEVER, Zena when we adopted her was by far one of the most energetic dogs i'd ever been around. She was about 4 when I adopted her and i had to train her completely as she had NO training and she had to be walked several times a day on top of 2 hours racing around the local dog park with one of her furry friends twice a day. It depends on the dog and the dogs lineage and health too.


----------



## PupperLove

My dog loves to be active, but he is also fine in the house on days when he doesn't get a whole lot of exercise. BUT, he is one of the dogs that will run till he drops if you let him. He's pretty well balanced. Some days he just needs to RUN, and I actually run him in the yard for about 15 minutes (play fetch) BEFORE I take him on a walk because when he gets excited and also has pent up energy, he generally gets very whiney and annnoying and he'll whine for about 6 blocks or so.

I think overall GSDs are highly active dogs and will do best in a home where they can be worked, or in an active family. They could easily be too much for a 'couch potato' style of living. They can get bored easily and destroy things in the process. GSDs are very smart, and their minds need to be put to use or you will find things chewed up all over the place  Mine also chews if he feels we aren't paying attention to him!

So all in all, physical and mental exercise are very important. The amount of drive will vary from dog to dog. A high drive dog is going to require a lot more exercise and mental stimulation. But oh gosh- even with their quirks and high maintenance, there just isn't a dog cuter, or one that can melt my heart, easier than a GSD!!!!


----------



## chelle

minerva_deluthe said:


> And how do you provide it? What is your routine?
> 
> I am just trying to get a clear picture of what owning a GSD is like, as we are strongly considering getting one. Would love to hear how you deal with exercising your dog! Thanks.


It is constant. If we "skip" a day, they become major pains in the behind. (I only skip if I"m sick or it's pouring rain.)

Mine are mixed, only 1/2 WGSD, so take that for what it is worth, but they are high energy, rather demanding dogs. They have a TON of energy and need mental stimulation every day, too. The mental is really important in our case. The key to a calm home here is a balance of physical and mental. They also thrive on a routine, which they hold me to. :laugh:

They're out in the morning to run and goof off (nothing formal) for 15 or so minutes. Back inside to calm down, then fed. Then back outside for a short time individually. (I don't want them getting too wound up just after eating.) Two days per week, they then get crated. Those days I'm home at lunch for a 15 minute or so romp session. Then I'm back at five PM for a good hour++ long frisbee/ball session. Back inside to mellow and then eat. Calm time. Then obedience training time most nights. Back outside for another session, this one shorter, maybe half an hour to 45 minutes. Back inside. Mellow time. Then bed time.

I'm tired just reading that, but that's basically our normal night. On weekends, you can add another outdoor session late at night. 

Prior to having the second dog, our schedule included other things, such as the dog park and the big wide open soccer park for offleash running. Other social things a couple times per week -- the pet store or just a trip to the store in the car. City park here and there. These things have been on hold a bit since second dog came into the picture. One of the dogs, (the established dog) has gone thru three Obedience classes by one year old, so that helps him to burn off that mental steam. He'll be starting his next Obedience class in early June. I want to get the other dog into a beginning class around the same time but not sure if he's really ready. 

Sorry for the long ramble, but bottom line, whether purebred or mixes such as mine, you need to be prepared for the dog to be your sole focus for awhile!!!! I think the couch-potato GSD or GSD mix is the exception.  I catch myself dreaming mine were couch potatoes, but it isn't to be. 

I have two other dogs, purebreds of other breeds, and love them to bits of course, but these boys have a something that just can't be matched.

I cannot use the bathroom without two white furballs parking on each end of the bathroom, nor can I do a single thing in privacy because they follow me *everywhere* I go. They just cram themselves right into your heart and life and they don't seem to be happy unless they are right there. They must always know what you are doing. I find this occasionally annoying, but mostly I find it very endearing. :wub:


----------



## Sir Bear

chelle said:


> They just cram themselves right into your heart and life and they don't seem to be happy unless they are right there. They must always know what you are doing. I find this occasionally annoying, but mostly I find it very endearing. :wub:


This explains perfectly what I feel every day for Bear...don't get me wrong...it can be SUPER annoying....but in the moments when I feel the way you perfectly verbalized it, it's amazing. GSDs are special and really do give what they get. As long as you can get used to peeing with a cute pair of "personal body guard" eyes staring at you...you're good.


----------



## Good_Karma

PupperLove said:


> My dog loves to be active, but he is also fine in the house on days when he doesn't get a whole lot of exercise. BUT, he is one of the dogs that will run till he drops if you let him.


That's how my GSD is. Most days he runs with me in the morning at least 6 miles, sometimes 7 miles. Then he'll play at lunchtime outside for an hour (with my other dog and my husband). Then in the afternoon he might get another 3 mile run. 

But on the weekends, he's fine with just following us around outside as we do stuff. Not much of a workout for him. And he's calm in the house if it's bad weather. We do make sure he gets outside every day for some kind of exercise, no matter what the weather is.


----------



## doggiedad

i think the amount of exercise depends on the dogs needs.
when my dog doesn't go for a walk i drive him to one
of our play areas and toss his ball for him. i toss the ball
untill my dog starts to pant heavy. my GF kicks his ball
in the yard for him. sometimes i play "find it" (i hide something
then i send my dog to find it) in the house for a little exercise
and mind stimulation. today i'm off from work so Loki and i 
will give my GF a ride to work. after we drop her off at work 
we're headed to the woods (1.5 mile walk). after the woods we're going to do our Saturday stuff, go the bank, dry cleaners, lunch, etc.
my dog is going to be active untill noon. then we'll be home for a few hours and then out again at 3:00 pm. after we pick my GF up from work we're probably headed to the woods near our house for a family walk (2 to 5 miles).


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

Sasha's ideal exercise would be an hour in the morning (either a bike ride or a very very fast {pretty much a jog} walk), a little play time in the afternoon, at least an hour(same kind, bike or very brisk walk) at night, and lots of mental stuff. She loves the mental stuff the best and it wears her out like no amount of exercise will. That being said, she's very chill in the house. If I don't take her out for a day or two she's fine. At the same time, if I want to go all day long, she's down with that too. As long as she's with me she's pretty content. That being said, she's not really a couch potato. She's had to have zero exercise for the past two months due to a medical thing and she has soooooo much pent up energy that she's almost ridiculous. They need the physical and mental stimulation to be happy, how much depends on the dog.


----------



## Mrs.K

Honestly, ya'll do much more than I do with mine. There are days where I do nothing at all with them. And they are working/working dogs. 

One of my girls is a really, and I mean, really high drive and high energy dog. But even she learned to calm down at home. However, it takes one word and the switch is flipped and she's ready to conquer the world. 

If you have a GSD, it is important to teach them how to calm down at home and if there is a day or two without exercise, they shouldn't take the house apart because of that. 

It is very important to keep a good Balance and not to over or understimulate them.


----------



## minerva_deluthe

Thank you all for the responses! We got a pup today - she is 3/4 GSD and 1/4 lab. Eeeeeek! I will be reading avidly because I haven't had a puppy for 15 years.


----------



## Kyad02

PupperLove said:


> My dog loves to be active, but he is also fine in the house on days when he doesn't get a whole lot of exercise. BUT, he is one of the dogs that will run till he drops if you let him. He's pretty well balanced. Some days he just needs to RUN, and I actually run him in the yard for about 15 minutes (play fetch) BEFORE I take him on a walk because when he gets excited and also has pent up energy, he generally gets very whiney and annnoying and he'll whine for about 6 blocks or so.
> 
> I think overall GSDs are highly active dogs and will do best in a home where they can be worked, or in an active family. They could easily be too much for a 'couch potato' style of living. They can get bored easily and destroy things in the process. GSDs are very smart, and their minds need to be put to use or you will find things chewed up all over the place  Mine also chews if he feels we aren't paying attention to him!
> 
> So all in all, physical and mental exercise are very important. The amount of drive will vary from dog to dog. A high drive dog is going to require a lot more exercise and mental stimulation. But oh gosh- even with their quirks and high maintenance, there just isn't a dog cuter, or one that can melt my heart, easier than a GSD!!!!


 Well said ,mine are the same but my youngest has never damaged anything in the house and he has been crateless since 6 months. He will retrieve a ball till your arm falls off but is a couch potatoe complete with head on the pillow when in the house. He is now 8 months old


----------



## Gretchen

Since we do not have a yard, I must walk our dog. Before I got our 1st dog 10 years ago, I wanted to make sure I could walk it. So I would walk myself in the morning and evening, whether I wanted to or not. Once I got into the habit of walking, then I was ready for a dog.

Our current dog gets 25-30 minute walk in the morning. If I'm lucky the tennis courts are open and I can throw a ball. About 2x a week my daughter will take her out at lunch for 45-60 minutes. Weekends could involve and hour of training or an hour hike or walk on beach midday. Evenings my dog likes the best because it is cool. We'll walk a mile to a small private beach, or tennis (if courts are open, they lock them up like Ft Knox in my town). We'll do ball throwing and digging for about 20 minutes, take a break and walk a mile home. Usually out for 60-90 minutes at night.


----------



## chelle

minerva_deluthe said:


> Thank you all for the responses! We got a pup today - she is 3/4 GSD and 1/4 lab. Eeeeeek! I will be reading avidly because I haven't had a puppy for 15 years.


3/4 and 1/4 ?? Interesting mix. Please do post pics!


----------



## Tankin

Tank usually gets an hour offleash walk at the local park in the morning, and another 30 minute offleash walk through the neighborhood at night when I get home from work(11pm). Every few days, my wife will take him on a 2-3 mile walk/run when she finishes her daily run. And then of course there are several quick training sessions when I'm not at work, fetch, and rough housing.


----------



## ladyfreckles

I'm not sure how much Viking "requires" yet, but this is what he usually gets:

3x 15 minute walks on trails, 30+ minutes of playtime in the house (playing with me, games like tug or fetch etc), 10-30 minutes of training (includes walking around etc), and 2+ hours on a long lead wandering/running in the park. I don't do off leash dog parks but when nobody is around at my local park, since it's fenced in, I'll sometimes let him "off leash" for brief periods to run about. On some days we're doing dog sports (Flyball), other days puppy class (obedience), etc.

Viking gives me the impression that he can keep going for awhile. We spent 5-6 hours at a dog festival on Saturday walking around, meeting dogs, doing agility, going for a swim, and then running around at a local park that evening and he was still revved up to continue training. The only thing that really tires him out is mental exercise (dog sports, things where he has to really think about what he's doing, etc). I've slowly been upping his exercise over time and adding in more things.


----------



## GatorDog

Aiden is the type of dog that can go for hours if we are out, but pretty much sleeps and lounges around when he's in the house. We go for at least 1 walk a day that can be anywhere from 2-5miles. Three times a week he goes for a 6+ miles bike ride with me, but it's not something that I think he absolutely NEEDS. 

What he definitely needs more than physical exercise is mental stimulation. He's a thinker and if left to his own devices can get a little wonky. He's a shadow/light chaser, he scratches at scuff marks on the floor, and he can generally be a little OCD. We go to Schutzhund club for OB/PR twice a week and track 3-4 times a week. In the house he is constantly doing basic OB things that I ask him of. We don't formally practice too much because he is very handler sensitive and gets in to this "I'm doing it wrong" state of mind, but if I keep him thinking, even with little things, then he has less time to worry about the "shadow monsters."


----------



## Bridget

Heidi is almost 11 years old, so at this time we are exercising together when and if we feel like it (and we are loving it). She can walk 4-5 miles and occasionally we do, but at times, she does more sniffing than brisk walking.

When Heidi was young, I tried to get her out for extensive exercise each weekend day, such as running at the park or a long at least 3-4 mile walk. She was never a great fetch dog, so can't be exercised well with a ball like my labs can. On weekdays, I attempted to get Heidi out for at least a short walk each day after work.

Realistically speaking, there are times when Heidi didn't get a lot of exercise. If you work full-time and have a family and a home to care for, quite frankly your dog isn't going to receive three or four hours a day of running and play. Heidi was always happy and good with whatever I had time for, but she was never a real high drive dog. I would say try for at least an hour on weekends and something on weekdays and then go from there considering the individual dog.


----------



## kiya

My dogs are quite content with our daily 45 minute to 1 hour walk and thier yard time. My youngest is almost 2-1/2 and she never really required hours and hours of exercise. Don't get me wrong I usually have to do something otherwise she'll get bored, but on those days when weather or something else prevents us from going out all 3 are ok with just hanging out.


----------



## GrammaD

Huxley is a slug compared to my lab  But he goes to obedience 1 day a week, agility another, walks (about 2 miles total) and practice daily, and the lake on weekends and weekday evenings if we can get there

Plus romping with the lab- I get tired just watching that


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Mikko is 6 1/2. 
On weekdays we go for a 1/2 walk in the morning and an hour walk in the evening (sometimes 1.5 hrs on Fridays) and sometimes play fetch and find it in the yard for 15-20 minutes.
We practice agility in the yard for short 10-15 minute sessions a few times a week and do 10 minute strength training a few times a week.
We go to agility training twice a week (in place of the evening walks).
On the weekends, we go to the dog park and swim and run for 1-2 hrs or do a long 2 hr walk.


----------



## NancyJ

Oh Dear [email protected] 10 months.....I can run him ragged and 30 minutes later he is into something......today we learned that fence put under gravel needs REALLY good anchoring because once you start peeling it up it is a lot of fun. Hmmmm really that was his weight training for the day I guess.


----------



## cassadee7

Saber is an 18 month old working line pup. When she was under a year old she was ALWAYS wanting go-go-go, getting into stuff if she was bored, pacing around ringing the potty bell 500 times or emptying my daughter's toy box and undressing all the Barbies. She needed WAY more physical/mental outlet than she does now. Seems like her "off switch" kicked in after a year or 14 months and now she settles nicely in the house.

Daily activity now:
vigorous fetching sessions in the yard: 10-15 minutes, about 5 times a day
walk a mile a day on leash for sniffs and potties
trip to the dog park about 4 days a week for at least an hour, vigorously playing with her doggie friends
kibble search once a day for a meal 
OB or trick training 10-15 min/evening 
Dock Diving practice one hour/week
Classes 1-2 hours/week (agility, treibball, OB, whatever, but taking a break over the summer)
Tracking once a week when the club is being active

This is in addition to the basic stuff like running errands with me, being a 'watchdog', playing with the kids, tugging, just being a dog. She does very well on this level of activity but she is honestly capable of much, much more. I believe she could easily do many hours of intense activity every day and be very happy. She is very rarely tired, even after a busy day. But on days like today, where I am stuck home with a sick child, Saber is perfectly mannered and content to watch for burglars out the window, chew bones, and take naps on her princess pillow with only the fetch sessions in the yard and the kibble hunt. Great dog. Love her to bits.


----------



## _Crystal_

My dogs are probably the laziest Shepherd mixes ever.
Crystal gets exhausted after laying around the yard. (yes, and running around.)
Nour can walk around the block then dies from overheating. Or he just lays down because he gets too tired.

My dogs are so lazy.


----------



## faithshen

were always spend 1 hour for our exercise, were just go to our park for our training.


----------



## Tiffseagles

Weight pull training 3 days/week (dragging light weights for about 1/2 mile and then pulling a couple hundred pounds over a shorter 25 foot distance).

On days off it can vary. Maybe a 2 mile bike ride, a hike, a swim, or just hanging around the house on oppressively hot and humid days.


----------



## SiegersMom

For a first GSD I would say to avoid super high drive working line dogs. They may be too much. Mine is pretty laid back. He can be crazy but settles fast with a walk or a training session. He gets a lot of exercise just running in the yard but that does not seem to wind him down like a good training walk working on heal, down, stay, etc. For days I just can't get out and walk he is ball crazy so fetch is BIG time fun. Just don't plan to stick them in the yard and never play or interact. Just a trip to town keeps him happy.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover

At 14 1/2, Buddy is content walking in the fields with me or taking walks in town. He still occasionally will gallop in glee across the yard or run along the lawn tractor. I have to watch him on the in-town walks because he wants to go further than he physically can now, over-tires and starts to drag his back paws a bit, so I cut him down to two aproximately blocks out and two back. 

Rey just turned 2 and is FA, has to be kept on a leash, so she can only run as fast as I can, which really isn't very fast. It's a shame. She really likes to zoom and I can't trust her to, nor can I afford the fence I'd like to put up. So I chase her around the couch at night and let her have her zoomie time. She also likes to run and slide in the basement. She backed out of her collar one night and just ran as fast as she could, racing across the yard in big circles in absolute glee. I wish I could let her do that. Tried a friend's fenced in acre, but Rey was too busy freaking over the newness of it there.

Both my dogs get walked at 10:00 a.m., around 1:00 p.m., right before work at 3:00 p.m., my dinner break and both work breaks. If it's a nice day, then the time between 10:00 a.m. and 3:00 p.m. (when I start work) may be hours of outdoor exercise and snooping around. Oh, and there's the baby pools, too. Buddy lays in his, Rey furiously paddles and bites the water playing.


----------



## Debbieg

On my four work days Benny gets an hour 3 mile walk ( mostly off leash in the morning followed by some tracking. He is home for the rest of the day with our other dogs, with some play break but mostly just resting. 

On my three days off in addition to the 3 mile walk and tracking we do obedience, play fetch, sometimes go to the river. 
He settle easily in the house but if he does not have enough exercise ( mental or physical) will stare at me.

Benny does not like the heat very well and on hot days after about 10 minutes of fetch he likes to just lay next to me under a shady tree.


----------



## Pepper311

Everyday my shep mix has too get excersise or she will find trouble. We do a good frisbee session followed by a walk or run. Other days she runs with me on a few mile mt bike trail. 

My old dog meatball that can not walk around the block his exercise is walking from his bed to the out side bed. Our little 6 year old Pom goes on walks and will chase stuff. All my dogs swim too that's the best and only way we can really exercise meat ball because is joints are so bad.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Lucky gets 4 to 5 fetch sessions on the weekends w/ a couple of two mile walks . Daisy walks around our perimeter and chases her brother she gets two 20 minute sessions per day.. They both run the fence when the neighbors cows (show heifers) do their mini stampede.


----------



## farles83

Its interesting reading how much everyone exercises their GSD's...

After a recent visit to my vet for a routine checkup my vet (who looks after the citys police GSD's as well) told me that Harry was going to be a monster (currently 7 months old and 35kgs - 77 pounds) and that i should only exercise Harry on "his own terms" or it would cause him big problems down the road. 

When i asked for more info, he said no fetch, nothing that involves jumping, no chasing, no walks. Basically nothing extra from what Harry does on his own in the backyard and the weekly behaviour classes.

Thoughts?


----------



## Debbieg

It sounds like, because Harry is a big boy and growing fast, the vet wants you to be careful not to put to much stress on his bones and joints until he is done growing. 

For pups of any size it is important not to let them run too much( especially on hard surfaces )or jump to high ( like from the back of a truck) until they are done with their rapid growth.

Hip problems can be caused by environment and not just genetics.

Once Harry is done with the rapid growth he will need and enjoy more hardy exercise


----------



## farles83

Debbieg said:


> It sounds like, because Harry is a big boy and growing fast, the vet wants you to be careful not to put to much stress on his bones and joints until he is done growing.
> 
> For pups of any size it is important not to let them run too much( especially on hard surfaces )or jump to high ( like from the back of a truck) until they are done with their rapid growth.
> 
> Hip problems can be caused by environment and not just genetics.
> 
> Once Harry is done with the rapid growth he will need and enjoy more hardy exercise


I see, thanks Debbieg, i must admit the way the vet spoke about it all seemed very "doom and gloom".

Harry spends a large potion of his time when we are home inside the house and we have hardwood floors which he slips and slides all over the place on. Is this going to be detrimental? We dont let him jump much, but when we get home from work he can be a bit hard to settle.


----------



## Debbieg

farles83 said:


> Harry spends a large potion of his time when we are home inside the house and we have hardwood floors which he slips and slides all over the place on. Is this going to be detrimental? We dont let him jump much, but when we get home from work he can be a bit hard to settle.


 Slipping and sliding, ordinary puppy won't hurt him. It is good to take him for lots of long walks and let him play tug games, play fetch and run in the grass. Swimming is great too! Do some training exercises and maybe work on a few tricks. GSD's need mental work as much as physical. When Benny was Harry's age we got a larger plastic kiddie pool and he loved just splashing every last drop of water out. It kept him cool, was easy on his joints and gave him lots of exercise. At age three he still loves it!


----------



## Gharrissc

All three dogs get a long power walk in the morning and late in the evening. In addition to that I also incorporate some short training sessions throughout the day. The 9 year old doesn't need quite as much as the other two,but she still has the energy to get out and want to do stuff.


----------



## Nickyb

mine might be a little different since shes a Belgian Malinois/shepard mix but.
5 Miles per day
2.5 in the morning at 630AM and when i get home from work at 5:30
Play fetch in the backyard for at least an hour flying back and forth
Zoey could run 10 miles and would want to run even more. crazy dog!


----------



## katdog5911

I am truly impressed by how active everyone seems to be! I must be a real lazy butt....


----------



## WendyDsMom

In my house - it's not THEM that need the exercise.... It's ME! If it wasn't for THEM - I would be overweight and lazy.

God bless THEM that demand the walkies....

But - 4:30 AM - Rain or Shine - 2 miles of brisk walk
5:ish PM - Short poopie run
Tuesdays at 7 - TRAINING for 1 1/2 hours at training center
Wednesdays at 6 - Puppy play hour
9:00 PM - Rain or Shine - 2 miles of brisk walk


----------



## wyoung2153

I realize this is an old thread, but for what's it's worth...

Work days: 2 mile run in the morning, 2 mile run in the afternoon after work.. and then probably a mile or so of walking after that. before dinner or about an hour after, he gets to play fetch for a little while. That boy is a fetch addict.. it's his crack I swear! Haha.. 

the weekends are a little slower oddly enough. On Saturdays we do SAR training so i don't work him out in the mornings, I need him to be rearing to go when I say so. Later in the day I will play fetch with him on, and off. I will do at 2 mile run on Sunday mornings and play with him through out the day. If I go hiking or to the beach on the weekends, he comes as well.


----------



## christinemarie.erickson

*Exercise and the Rest*

My husband and I adopted a beautiful East German pup from a breeder last August. He is just about five months old and I just started to jog lightly with him twice a day, for about twenty minutes in the morning before work and then another half hour or so when I get home. Within the jog I incoropate some play time when I chase him around/and or play fetch (make sure to teach your dog fetch). My husband plays with him more after I leave for work. Along with training (5-20 minutes everyday, tricks, obedience, hide and seek, etc..), I would say we plan for a solid 2 hours of dog time everyday. And I mean solid time with dog....that does include your own exercise time, though, if that is a plus. 

This is my first GSD, and I don't know how his exercise needs will change but I assume I will have to adjust more as he grows and needs more intense exercise. We have introduced him to the bike just a little bit and plan to incorporate biking riding into his exercise routine, along with fetch. 

His breeder said that walks along with 15-20 minutes of intense fetch everyday should do it, but so far it is a little more intensive than that. I imagine it might get less as the dog grows older. We'll see! It is a working dog, so we were prepared to care for him.

I was sick with a cold last week and he did get a little nuts when I couldn't exercise him as well as I usually did.


----------



## Narny

I dont know how Lulu will change over time, but she is really laid back for a puppy (11 weeks). She needs MAYBE an hour of outside play... back yard kind of play. Other wise shes ok with just laying about in the house chewing things lol.


----------



## julie87

Walks 2 times a day for 30 min each, sometimes longer to let her smell things, GSD love to sniff. Training in the house, playing tug in the house after her walk she will usually either settle down and sleep or will play with a chew toy, afterwards she will wake up and play on her own, then she is back to chewing, then its sleep and then itsa another walk usually before bed time,she settles for the night until we wake up in the morning. however, if you for some reason miss a walk she will become very desruptive, for example when I have my breakfast she will cllmb on the table and will try to get my attention, and she becomes very disruptive in the house, she will bite walls, she will pulls items off the tables/shelves, to sum up if you don't keep your GSD busy they will find what to do and you will not be happy with results.


----------



## Kyleigh

Might be an old thread, but I read through the whole thing and it was great to see how many people do so much with their dogs. 

I've always liked / wanted active dogs otherwise I'd stay in all day / night and quilt or something ... so Kyleigh is EXACTLY what I needed, even if she does drive me bonkers some times.

During the week: 
Up at 5 - over to the kid's park and we play there for about 1/2 an hour - she's a whizz at going down the slide, up the ladders, etc. Her own agility course!

Noon - she gets an hour outside with my dad - he kicks the soccer ball around for her ... he's always amazed at her focus / intensity ... it's very cute to listen to him brag to me about how "awesome" a goalie she'd make LOL

I leave for work / home by 3:45 and we're gone til about 6 or 7 depending on where we are going. It's always off leash no matter where we go

Supper time / chew bone time ... then back out to the park to play soccer / and do her agility course again. Bed time is at 11:30

Saturdays and Sundays 
Up at 6, a lazy breakfast for me (1/2 an hour LOL) and then we hit a trail (with my friend and her dog) by 7 am and aren't back til about noon or so. 

6 pm or so, we are back out for another two hours ... either at the dog park / a friend's house or someone comes over

Unless it's -40 we are out pretty much all day, with a break in the afternoon for a snooze, warming up and I need to clean the house sometime!!

Some of the things we do on the weekends:

Hikes in the mountains, Cottages in the summer, Farmers fields in the fall (she so loves to jump on the huge round bales of hay!) and lots of walks in the woods so she can chase all those squirrels away. 

I'll be getting her dog sled soon so we'll be training with that soon, and I bring her downtown at least twice a week to do "urban agility" and she loves that!

I've "encouraged" Ky to be active so I am paying for it now LOL ... she can relax in the house now with no problems, but she's definitely a dog that is ready to go at the drop of a hat ... she doesn't need ANY coaxing to leave the house!


----------



## Crimes

Apollo is VERY active! lol
I don't complain though  As I am a very active person myself.
e's still a baby though, so that might be a big reason why.
He wakes me up around 6 to 8 in the morning with lots of kisses and slobbers, then I let him out the the bathroom, bring him back inside for breakfast, then we like to spend at least an hour at the park with his favorite toys  
If it's too cold, we just go for a long walk, weaving up and down through the blocks in my neighborhood. He also usually gets a walk at night, as well as spending most of the day playing and chasing his 'brother' (my sister's dog) Siri. 
By the end of the day, he's usually so exhausted, he just conks right out!


----------



## triangulum

Sir Bear said:


> This explains perfectly what I feel every day for Bear...don't get me wrong...it can be SUPER annoying....but in the moments when I feel the way you perfectly verbalized it, it's amazing. GSDs are special and really do give what they get. As long as you can get used to peeing with a cute pair of "personal body guard" eyes staring at you...you're good.


Hahaha that sounds like my pup. I haven't been able to use the bathroom or shower without him staring at me since we got him. 

Vecna is about 17 weeks old and is insanely energetic. When I first got him I tried to limit his physical activity becase I'd seen so many people saying that puppies shouldn't have walks or exercise that exceeds 5 min/month of age and he drove me insane. And this was with doing a couple hours of training and games throughout the day.

This is Vecna's current schedule:
We work on heeling, sitting at intersections, and navigating city streets without breaking focus for ~15 minutes while he goes out for his morning bathroom breaks and while we head to the park or river. We either play ball and play with other dogs for 1 hour at the park or walk around the river for 1.5 hrs before lunch. If we go to the river, I have him follow 3 trails I've laid for him and have him find a retrieving dummy hidden in the bushes a couple times. He'll usually sleep for 2 to 3 hours and then we head to the park for another hour or so of playing ball, chasing other dogs, and 15 minutes of tracking or hide and seek. Then he usually sleeps for another hour or two and we take short walks around the neighborhood to work on heeling, sit, and down during the evening rush. We play hide & seek, tug, and do training exercises until my husband gets home at 11:30 pm. Then my husband takes over and does a bit of training with him and takes him on a couple more short training and pee walks until about 3 am. Weekends are "puppy days", so we go on longer walks, work on riding public transportation nicely, go to the pet store to get new toys and treats, and take him out to the woods. he really loves the weekends :3

We don't have a yard and live in an apartment so keeping him entertained and tired is a full time job for me, but I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## InControlK9

katdog5911 said:


> I am truly impressed by how active everyone seems to be! I must be a real lazy butt....


hahaa same here... time for me to setup a schedule


----------



## jafo220

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Well thia depends on a few things. What age they are at. What the weather dictates. 

At a youg young age from birth up to say amybe 5 to 6 months, you don't want to be too rough on them as they are developing. If you can get them to go on walks, thats great but don't try to go long distances. Kind of watch them and if they start lagging behind, take them home. At this time, they go on short bursts of energy. A small tug toy or teething toy for a few minutes and it's lights out for a short nap and then it's on again. It's like that for the first few months of life. One thing that really gets a young pup tired is training. Find a quality trainer, either private or you can go to places like Petco or Petsmart that hold training courses and sign them up ASAP. You can start as soon as 8 weeks or so. It will flat wear them out. We started at 3 months with Cruz. You want to make sure they have all there vaccinations because they can pick up infections and the like in pet stores. So don't take them in and walk them or do training classes until all thier vaccinations are done.

Over 5 to 6 months, still not to rough. We play tug and fetch. During work week, we tug in the morning before I leave for work. Then in the evening it's the flirt pole or fetch with some tug before he eats around 5:30 or 6:00. He gets an hour to let his food digest with not too much water intake then around 8 or 9 we go for a good fast pace walk for around a mile or more. Then it's cool down time before hitting the sack. You want to let them cool down before feeding them for at least a half hour or so and a good hour if they eat until they do any exercising. This is to avoid bloat and the stomach flipping. Those are life threatning situations. Better to be safe than sorry.

Another thing we do is if my wife is around, we'll play catch and let Cruz run after to ball for 15 or 20 minutes. It's low impact and he loves it. You have to let him get the ball every 5 or 6 throws to keep his interest.


----------



## jafo220

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Oh, and weekends we throw in an extra morning walk. 

Inclimate weather, we do alot of tug and training. Hide and seek with treats. Walks when its not to bad outside ect.


----------



## Beckch

Ares is almost 10 months now and he's really laid back. He has energy, don't get me wrong, hahah - but 30 minutes of play in the back yard in the morning with me and our other dog Xena (Golden), a good 45 minute walk at lunch and then more play time in the back yard after work (I work at home so I am really lucky) and he's good for the day. I also drop him at "doggie camp" every now and then just to ensure that he gets proper socialization coupled with weekend excursions to the doggy beach or out to the country to run through the fields - we also try to camp out every now and again (the dogs do great out in the country and know the tent is their home away from home) Also, visits from all our nieces and nephews keep them occupied - both dogs seem to be very happy and well adjusted so I think am on the right track (knock on wood).


----------



## LynneLittlefield

Luna is 13 months old. We have invisible fence and 3/4 of an acre with a pet door so she can come outside when ever she wants, she is not crated. 4-5x a week we go to a private dog park where she meets up with some of her doggie friends for 1.5 hours of hard play. This seems to suit her just fine and she is in great shape. Her BFF is a Rottweiler named Zena who is in the photo with Luna.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lrodptl

Beginning at 8 weeks old,Fritz has gotten 2 or more hours every day off leash walking/playing away from the yard. In 4 years we may have missed 2 days. He's 107 pounds with some subtle rib showing so I can imagine if he was even half inactive. At home he'll go to his spots and simply relax and is not a pest at all unless someone comes to the door!!!!


----------



## Baillif

It depends. I usually keep mine balanced with a mixture of exercise and training and management. Sometimes I will purposely bore the dog in order to release pent up energy into training sessions for that burst of speed, quickness and, intensity. Others I'll work the crap out of him so that he builds endurance so there is a bigger well of energy to draw from later. If he is being bored I keep him out of trouble through management which is either crating or tethering. It keeps him from finding value in other things for his personal entertainment like chewing a hole in the wall or trying to dig a hole through the carpet.


----------



## manisha

My pup, Kobe, is 13 weeks old but does not like walking at all. We arefirst time pet owner and are not sure about how to make it enjoyable.
he sometimes gets aggresive with toys and me too. We tried to play tug with him but that does not interest him either.....please advise


----------



## Eiros

Warden will take one or two short rests during the day but gets about 2-3 miles of walking, short training session, and short play session(s) during the day depending on the weather. 

If he's at the training club then he gets pack play, a 2 mile walk, and usually a training session and he's pretty much pooped out. 

On the weekends I expect to spend almost all day with my dog. Weekdays when I'm at work it's about 2-3 hours. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna

Thanks God that Fiona is a low energy GSD. She is ok being a couch potato when I need to be one. I have taken her for rides on my bike. The first 100 feet she barks like crazy then tries to kill the tires. Then she starts to run. We go like 5 miles an hour. Her sister, Gilda, gets 2 walks a day and if I take her on my bike, she trots and we go 2 mph.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AryaStark

I notice that Zoe's worn out after two walks around the block, an hour of playing at the park, 20 minutes of obedience training a day, lots of playtime, and a 30-40 minute walk at night. She'll nap a bit in between walks and outings to the park, but by the time I bring her upstairs at night, Zoe's ready for bed.

She was bouncing off the walls when the polar vortex hit NYC a few days ago because she couldn't go for a long walk. So I threw on a movie and we had a rousing game of fetch with a bit of obedience training and a little bit of tug-of-war to get all that energy out.

I hope she'll mellow out a little since she's a mutt, but if not, no big deal. I'm pretty active myself (running, etc) and I like being outdoors. My boyfriend jokes that Zoe takes after me, hah! Can't wait until she's older so we can go for brisk jogs too. She'll love that.


----------



## halo2013

I walk my GS about 4 miles a day..most of it she's running free in a field. But the distance is about 1.27 miles and we do that 3 times a day. 

In the summer time in have her. at the river swimming. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## halo2013

Im usually up early its an annoying built in alarm clock in have. So once i caffeine up we go in the morning. Usually after work. And before bed. Summer time its a lot more often then that. Days when its Arctic weather I break out the laser and let her chase it up and down the yard

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## halo2013

Yea some dogs don't need much..mine she is so high sprung if she doesn't get exercise she will make sure your aware of it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Mine go about 6 k a day, full out running for some of that, then i play some games with them. I like to end the day off with a leash walk/jog were we practice manners..thats usually another 3 k depending on the weather. Mine hit the beds at night and catch serious zzzzzz's ..


----------



## mcdanfam

christinemarie.erickson said:


> My husband and I adopted a beautiful East German pup from a breeder last August. He is just about five months old and I just started to jog lightly with him twice a day, for about twenty minutes in the morning before work and then another half hour or so when I get home. Within the jog I incoropate some play time when I chase him around/and or play fetch (make sure to teach your dog fetch). My husband plays with him more after I leave for work. Along with training (5-20 minutes everyday, tricks, obedience, hide and seek, etc..), I would say we plan for a solid 2 hours of dog time everyday. And I mean solid time with dog....that does include your own exercise time, though, if that is a plus.
> 
> This is my first GSD, and I don't know how his exercise needs will change but I assume I will have to adjust more as he grows and needs more intense exercise. We have introduced him to the bike just a little bit and plan to incorporate biking riding into his exercise routine, along with fetch.
> 
> His breeder said that walks along with 15-20 minutes of intense fetch everyday should do it, but so far it is a little more intensive than that. I imagine it might get less as the dog grows older. We'll see! It is a working dog, so we were prepared to care for him.
> 
> I was sick with a cold last week and he did get a little nuts when I couldn't exercise him as well as I usually did.


Our two LOVE jumping things, and love soccer! We take them to the soccer field, and we kick as hard and we can! They can run the length if the soccer field a good 12-13 times before they show any signs of fatigue....well summer it only takes 8-9 times....we start slowing down, and make sure they get lots of water! After the good fast dead runs....we kick softer and lighter for another 20-30 mins....and they are ready for bed! 
If we hike we let them jump and climb boulders, trees, benches, fences, tables....anything to burn the energy they need to. We have a great place here that has an agility field, and a beach entrance dog pool...they can play in the field the sunny days and swim on the really hot or wet days! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam

minerva_deluthe said:


> And how do you provide it? What is your routine?
> 
> I am just trying to get a clear picture of what owning a GSD is like, as we are strongly considering getting one. Would love to hear how you deal with exercising your dog! Thanks.


I agree with the member that said mental and physical energy has to be burned. I can't tell you how much I don't like dogs, was not a dog person and did not want dogs. Our daughters want to do cross country and track and field training....our dogs were bought for a tool, to be trained in protection. Running buddies for the kids...so I would not be so stressed. Well! Right a a year later....I can't tell you how they were the best decision we have ever made! This coming from someone who was not a dog person! I have informed my girls they will have to get and train new dogs for when they eventually leave home to start their own life....that Millie and miles are not allowed to leave me. They are the most amazing dogs! I researched the breed for over a year. And we picked them up January 2013....if I could suggest anything...the working lines....they are amazing! Healthy parents, family and good breeder! 
While researching, I looked at shelters and rescue centers but they all seemed to have developed quirks and issues. We needed stability as we have kids from every age in and out of the house in a daily basis. Finally found the lines we liked. The temperaments we liked. The drives we liked. They are high energy, high prey, work, ball, food, toy, attention, praise, protection drive! 
Since they were two months old, we have trained once a week...simple at first, much more detailed as we move on. They love to go to training. They play about 2-3 hours a day between mental and physical...when in the house they chill or do doggie puzzles. We will also play hide and seek. 
I learn something new about the breed everyday! Don't underestimate them! They are problem solvers and will not stop until they figure it out! Millie at 5 months old, jump (like a cat) on top of the counters and devoured the steaks set aside for grilling. No running start...just floor to counter top! Potty trained after 1 day, bell trained the same time, never had an accident in the house or kennels. Millie watched us unlock and open the patio door....next day...came from the from of the house...patio door open, pups running figure 8 patterns under the trees in the back lawn. Just know they desire to be a huge part of the family! They do not like not being able to protect the pack. Our kids get out of their sight, they start shirking, whining and making a weird moaning sound. The second they see them...they stop. They don't care what you do, as long as they are close by. Ours go everywhere with us. Miles seems to be worse than Millie....she will chill while I clean...she can see me from a central location. But miles has to be right next to me! If I am in the tub, he is beside it, while I scrub floors he is laying beside me and moves back as I do. If I wash dishes, he is laying next to my feet. If you don't mind a tag a long for outings and being dedicated to training and exercise it will be the best choice ever! Remember....not a dog person...did not want one, especially two....now I could collect them!!! 5-6 maybe more! Lol.....our friends who have never owned animals, feel in love with them, they were able to get one of their litter mates about 9 months old! Now we are in love with three! They have play dates almost everyday! 
We always say..,,we don't know how we lived without a German shepherd! They tolerate anything our girls throw at them... Everyone was Waldo for Halloween. Some pics of them outside the house....they don't stop, and pics of them in the house! They are the best dogs about turning the energy on and off! Good luck making a decision. Post pics if you get one....;-)


































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam

minerva_deluthe said:


> Wow, three levels of obedience by that age! That's amazing. Really inspiring.
> 
> Is that what you mean by 'mental exercise?' I plan to do formal obedience classes for sure with any dog I get, but I keep reading about 'mental exercise' and wasn't sure exactly what people are referring to.


On rainy days, we use h&r doggie puzzles...I have video of Millie solving her treat puzzle but don't if or how it can load here. Hide and seek the kids. Tracking lines with dog food. Commands and tricks. 20 mins a few times on a rainy day and the energy edge is worn off and they are able to chill...at least for our two....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam

PupperLove said:


> My dog loves to be active, but he is also fine in the house on days when he doesn't get a whole lot of exercise. BUT, he is one of the dogs that will run till he drops if you let him. He's pretty well balanced. Some days he just needs to RUN, and I actually run him in the yard for about 15 minutes (play fetch) BEFORE I take him on a walk because when he gets excited and also has pent up energy, he generally gets very whiney and annnoying and he'll whine for about 6 blocks or so.
> 
> I think overall GSDs are highly active dogs and will do best in a home where they can be worked, or in an active family. They could easily be too much for a 'couch potato' style of living. They can get bored easily and destroy things in the process. GSDs are very smart, and their minds need to be put to use or you will find things chewed up all over the place  Mine also chews if he feels we aren't paying attention to him!
> 
> So all in all, physical and mental exercise are very important. The amount of drive will vary from dog to dog. A high drive dog is going to require a lot more exercise and mental stimulation. But oh gosh- even with their quirks and high maintenance, there just isn't a dog cuter, or one that can melt my heart, easier than a GSD!!!!


Agreed....our female will go to the play room and pick the girls favorite items to dance in front of them....of course she not destroy it because they know that means play with me, if they ignore the communication....I could see her shredding their favorite items. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam

InControlK9 said:


> hahaa same here... time for me to setup a schedule


My dogs allow for no lazing about....my energy is not completely my choice. I guess you could say they are my personal trainers! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam

manisha said:


> My pup, Kobe, is 13 weeks old but does not like walking at all. We arefirst time pet owner and are not sure about how to make it enjoyable.
> he sometimes gets aggresive with toys and me too. We tried to play tug with him but that does not interest him either.....please advise


Our trainer suggested we drag the toys from miles....to build his prey drive...boy...it worked way to well! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nicky

Does anyone else have to exercise their dog before they even consider training them? I've noticed my 9month old has done better on the days I let her work off some steam before we do training. 
If i'd let her, she would have me up at 4am to play ball. When I first get up she goes out to play and if I dont throw the ball for her she will run to the top of of our hill and let her ball roll all the way down and then go fetch it. She will also try to sneak a ball in the house and hide it under the covers or anywhere and then walk away and then run back to find it. I think she is ocd.
But after I walk/run her (without a ball) she seems more mentally able to concentrate on the training. She gets lots of exercise because we live on acreage and Im always running around here doing stuff. I don't think she would ever do well in a city (although we do go to the city for leash walking exercises). Now, thats work!


----------



## Juliem24

nicky said:


> Does anyone else have to exercise their dog before they even consider training them? I've noticed my 9month old has done better on the days I let her work off some steam before we do training.
> If i'd let her, she would have me up at 4am to play ball. When I first get up she goes out to play and if I dont throw the ball for her she will run to the top of of our hill and let her ball roll all the way down and then go fetch it. She will also try to sneak a ball in the house and hide it under the covers or anywhere and then walk away and then run back to find it. I think she is ocd.
> But after I walk/run her (without a ball) she seems more mentally able to concentrate on the training. She gets lots of exercise because we live on acreage and Im always running around here doing stuff. I don't think she would ever do well in a city (although we do go to the city for leash walking exercises). Now, thats work!


Big big difference if we have 11month old Rudy run it off, then train. He actually seems happy to pay attention!


----------



## Harry and Lola

During summer when its hot, in the late afternoon I do about 10 to 15 minutes of ball play and about a 30 minute walk (in the shade, GSDs hate the sun). If it is really hot, I swap the walk for swimming in our pool once or twice a day.

During winter, spring and autumn, again usually in the late afternoon I do between 20 to 40 minutes of ball play and 40 to 60 minute walk. I may split this up sometimes between morning and afternoon, but usually they are only exercised once a day.

Also, they play with each other a couple of times a day - this can be a wrestling type match between them.

My 2 have excellent muscle development, are a good weight, very happy and really good sleepers.

All in all, they don't require excessive amounts of exercise like a boarder collie or staffy might.


----------



## Galathiel

I always play fetch and sometimes the flirt pole before we go to class. He still has plenty of energy to burn for class, but doesn't have that 'edge' that makes it harder for him to settle and actually listen.


----------



## Curtis

When he was very young it was flirt pole mostly, and a good walk before puppy class. 

The flirt pole is useless now. He's too fast and calculating now, so I only bring it out as a treat now because he likes to "kill" his prey. 

At 9 months old now it's 4 days a week hiking or beach. The dog park won't last much longer, the male dogs like to single him out, but don't like the intensity of his response. 

When I am working, 30 minutes of sprints in the backyard will do. I kick volleyballs back and forth until he lays down.


----------



## LaRen616

Sinister could go days without getting any exercise, but then again he can run and swim at the beach with his Doberman friends for 2-3 hours as well. It depends, he is whatever energy I am at the time. He adapts to his surroundings. :wub:

Draco has to have exercise, several times a day, every day. He needs to run and do lots of it. He runs around the house like a maniac with his Kong Wubba in his mouth daily. He chews on his bone for about 15 minutes several times a day. He loses his marbles every time I through his ball, which is also daily. :wub:

They play together constantly, outside and inside the house. They chase each other in the yard, they wrestle in the house, they chew their bones together, they play tug-o-war a couple of times a day and they both go crazy and race each other over who can get to the ball first during a game of fetch. :wub:

I should add that it is winter here right now so this is what we do during the winter. Once it is nicer out then we will be going to the beach a lot and running in fields and going to the woods/parks.


----------



## Courtney_Chambers

1 1/2- 2 hrs a day. I jog with him and he also goes to the dog park for an hour to run around. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nyx

I am blessed. 
Both my babies are very adaptable. If we are chilling they chill too.

We go to weekly classes and we play ten to fifteen minutes of fetch/frisbie or something of the like in the morning and evening. And we work on commands for 10-15 twice a day as well. 

I am currently working on building an agility course for them and we go to ranch and home, pet co/smart and hiking weekly.

However, if a strange dog, any cat prowls or a strange human lingers outside my fence they both go ape-snitzel informing me about it.

And I am constantly amazed by the miracle called "the front door". It does not matter how long, short, peeking out whatz-it the front door... YOU'VE BEEN GONE TOO LONG.


----------



## lauren.theos

I work at a dog daycare facility and have the luxury of being able to take my 6 month GSD, Count, to work with me. 4 days out of the week he plays in a group play environment with several other dogs for my 7 hour shift. By the time we get home and have our days "off" he is exhausted. The days we aren't at work (and it isn't -10 F with 2 feet of snow-**** you Michigan) I enjoy taking him up to baseball fields by our house and throwing a tennis ball for him for about an hour. Being out doors and exercising with your dog is a great way to build a strong bond. It is also the perfect environment to work on training.


----------



## Waylonjonesj

*Am I over exercising?*

I just rescued my derg (full bred working line) like a month ago and he was cooped up in louisiana or something for a month in a kill shelter before he got up to minneapolis. This is my first dog that is all mine and not a family dog. He was then cooped up for another 3 weeks here and they were going to give him the needle and I just happened to be in the right place at the right time. I live in the highest density neighborhood in minneapolis and don't have a yard. I run my gsd like 10-15 miles a day. On top of that he gets like a 2-3 mile walk and two short "pee" walks. This to me seems like not even enough exercise and I constantly fret about how to do more with him. Plus we do like 3-4 training sessions because he is mad fearful and mad aggressive toward people so obedience is absolutely essential. From reading all these posts I feel like
A. you are all completely out of shape and your dogs are not getting enough OR
B. Im F8C**ng nuts and i am over exercising him
PS. I always keep him under threshold while training him.
Am I doing too much? I like to keep him exhausted. He's so much less stressed and fearful that way.


----------



## Thewretched

Edit: didn't mean to comment


----------



## Juliem24

Rudy was rescued at 10 months, he's now 15 months and about 90# with bad hips. He gets about an hour long free running,fetching, playing hide n seek 2-3 times a day with us and the toys then 2-3 training walks of 1-2miles per, and some in home games and yard games like down-stay, hide and seek, etc. I work full time, but between my retired husband and I, this is pretty much it. Except there's one fave:a big old field with a pond and creek, where the city has been apparently dumping old equipment. That's his "WonderDog Boy Explorer" area.


----------



## njk

Our girl used to get quite a bit - morning walk, fetch a few times, evening walk, plus training sessions. I live in the Outback though, so it's too hot to do much during the day. When she wants to play fetch in the afternoon she lasts like three throws then she's too hot and goes inside and sleeps on the tiles lol but anyway, I say 'used to' because now it depends on my partner's schedule as unfortunately I still haven't managed to teach her heel correctly and she's too strong for me to walk now. 

I bought a flirt pole to try and compensate for when my fiancé is at work (he's 4 on, 4 off on the mines). When he's off, we take her to one of the ovals in the evenings and she runs with us. But she does need a lot of exercise, and I play fetch with her quite a bit in our yard as well as with the flirt pole (which she loves, and it poops her out too thankfully). I'd advise straight up trying to work on heel, it's so beneficial. I'm bummed it's come to this, one of the things I looked forward to when she arrived was walking with her, as I love to walk. We have no trainer up here so I have to keep trying on my own lol


----------



## ana lucy hernandez

*Have you tried soccer?*

Wendy is ball driven. She loves any ball, but I bought her a big (soccer) size ball. She is in love with it. We play soccer in the yard...I kick the ball to her, and she hits it with another one that she has in her mouth! We jog in the morning and she loves it!


----------



## Alice13

It is very very difficult to get Alice to exercise. She is more into chewing stuff. Give her a ball n she'd chase it for what, about 5 mins then she'd start chewing on it, even if it is a soccer ball. I don't have the stamina to play chase with her either so it is just about 5 mins of running with me too. Most of the time, I just dump her in the pool n force her to swim for about 20-30 mins (she hates it but it is the only way) n later in the evening I take her out for walks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis

Alice13 said:


> It is very very difficult to get Alice to exercise. She is more into chewing stuff. Give her a ball n she'd chase it for what, about 5 mins then she'd start chewing on it, even if it is a soccer ball. I don't have the stamina to play chase with her either so it is just about 5 mins of running with me too. Most of the time, I just dump her in the pool n force her to swim for about 20-30 mins (she hates it but it is the only way) n later in the evening I take her out for walks.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You could try multiple balls and a chuck-it. Stand in the middle of the field and launch it, forcing her to sprint a long distance. If she doesn't bring it back, launch another ball the opposite direction. Now she has to cover twice the distance. My Empire can only take about 15 minutes of this before he plops down in the shade somewhere. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pax8

Waylonjonesj said:


> I just rescued my derg (full bred working line) like a month ago and he was cooped up in louisiana or something for a month in a kill shelter before he got up to minneapolis. This is my first dog that is all mine and not a family dog. He was then cooped up for another 3 weeks here and they were going to give him the needle and I just happened to be in the right place at the right time. I live in the highest density neighborhood in minneapolis and don't have a yard. I run my gsd like 10-15 miles a day. On top of that he gets like a 2-3 mile walk and two short "pee" walks. This to me seems like not even enough exercise and I constantly fret about how to do more with him. Plus we do like 3-4 training sessions because he is mad fearful and mad aggressive toward people so obedience is absolutely essential. From reading all these posts I feel like
> A. you are all completely out of shape and your dogs are not getting enough OR
> B. Im F8C**ng nuts and i am over exercising him
> PS. I always keep him under threshold while training him.
> Am I doing too much? I like to keep him exhausted. He's so much less stressed and fearful that way.


Dogs can have massive variations in needs even between individuals of the same breed. One of my past rottweilers absolutely could not settle until he had spent the entire day from 8am-6pm running the cattle with me. I've had other dogs that just wanted to play a five minute game of fetch a day and hang out the rest of the time. And still others (like my current one) that are somewhere in between.

German Shepherds do typically require more exercise and mental stimulation than most breeds, but it sounds like you may be going a bit overboard with the exercise? 10-15 mile runs seem a bit extensive. Runs are definitely good, but you don't want to build his stamina to a point that he expects to easily do 15 miles! Well, unless you're aiming for that for a specific reason (like bikejoring or something). 

I also notice it sounds like you worry about making sure he's always tired enough to not stress? It's important that dogs learn to be able to control themselves and relax. Relaxing can absolutely be a learned behavior and doesn't always have to happen only after intense exercise. If he's insecure, using positive reinforcement to encourage relaxation around the house can not only help his confidence, but can help him lower his stress.

Another thing I'd consider is making the training and exercise a combined activity. It sounds like exercise and training sessions each have separate time? If he likes to tug or chase a ball, you can work training into a game. Have him work for a toy or a game with you. I've found that when I use a game balanced with both exercise and training, it tires my dog out more thoroughly than either one can do alone.


----------



## canyadoit

Mine is three years of age Had him five months now He gets three hours of exercise each nite Ten days then two days of nothing
The three hours break down 
Leash work in closed conditions (no distractions) One hour
Swimming in river/ocean One hour
Leash work in public (lots of distractions)
Each morning a hour of just play 
Each session starts with grooming
Makes for a long day for sure The days off are for myself


----------



## arctic

The local dog park has saved me.

I can train / play fetch with my dog for 30 minutes in the morning in my backyard, then give her 1 - 2 hours of run in the dog park. And then she's done for the day, exhausted, content, and happy.

If it wasn't for the dog park, I'd be overwhelmed by the time requirement of keeping a GSD exercised and happy.


----------



## JoeyG

Mine is basically 18 months and he does an average of 5 miles a day. He's getting older and seems to be getting a little more stubborn so it's an issue I need to start working on myself.


----------



## Debbieg

Benny is 5 1/2 and a 3 mile walk each day, with off leash time and a play/ training session later in the day at the park seems to be enough. He is with me most of the day as I am retired so I think much of his needs are more for companionship with me and not so much on exercising


----------



## workingk9_Ohio

I have my first GSD who will be turning 2 on Saturday. I got her at 19 months old. I try to walk her at least a mile a day, but I also run her beside my bike, run with her, hike with her, etc. I have health issues that limit my exercise at times, so there are days I don't do anything with her and she is fine. I have noticed she is most happy, however, when she gets about 10 miles or so of exercise per week, be that walking or running. We also throw the ball and she retrieves it, we do obedience and rally work, and other mind stimulating games. Additionally, we do several long downs (15-30 minutes each) a week-- which despite not being a PHYSICAL activity, are actually a very mentally draining activity so they help with an active dog.


----------



## tiasam

Sam goes a two-mile lead walk every day. Goes to the yard once or twice a week for a good runaround a big field. He goes out in the garden each day for a play and I kick balls etc about for him.

Before taking him to the yard for the runaround off-leash, he got tired quicker when playing with other dogs.
Now, having that time off-leash, he was one of the dogs on the beach with the most staying power. 2 hours chasing balls on the beach and with a ten minute break (we were ready to go home) but he was ready to go again.


----------



## Wolfgeist

I believe that lots of species-appropriate exercise keeps dogs healthy, happy and strong. 

We do at least one on-leash walk a day, usually for an hour. We also do a lot of hiking, which can be anywhere from 5 to 10 km in a day. My two dogs also get lots of off leash time outside in the yard every day, play in the house and off leash play at various parks around the city.

We also do IPO training weekly (I consider this intense work outs for the dogs) and in the summer we go swimming every 2 weeks or so. Various dog sport events like lure coursing, dock diving, disc dog, etc. 

I'm also starting to bike ride with Hunter and will do that into the winter pending clear roads. 

We do a lot of hiking and fetch to keep the dogs tired, lean and to keep their hearts strong.

My female is still young, but Hunter can go all day long. He has crazy high endurance. 

What do they actually need? I believe my two working line dogs need a lot, but both will settle in the house and go days without anything if I am sick or the weather is terrible. Though, we tend to go out training/exercising even in bad weather. 

Dogs in general are animals meant to travel long distances, so hiking long distances IMO is the best exercise for dogs.


----------



## Tulip

I play tug/fetch (he isn't very good at fetch though lol, so mostly tug) with Kody in the backyard for 15-20 minutes before putting on his doggie backpack with half a water bottle on each side and taking him for a mile or two walk around the neighborhood or to PetCo and back. After that, I have to work on out training to stimulate him mentally. Then if I have time later in the day I'll take him on another walk for half a mile to a mile. All this makes him manageable XD


----------



## Charlie W

My girl is 2, she and my dobe come with me when I ride my horse, this can be anything from one to four hours, anything from 4-5 times a week in the Summer to once a fortnight in the Winter. In addition to that I run anything from 45 minutes to an hour 1-4 times a week. She also does obedience training at our local dog training club once a week. We are lucky enough to have a paddock for them to run in on days when we don't go anywhere.
Earlier this year I had whooping cough and spent a week on the couch.. I was worried about the dogs but Norah was happy just to hang out beside me...


----------



## royals17

I have a big GSD who's 1 1/2 and he has tons of energy. I try to play fetch/ run around with him for about an hour, and then I give him a long walk. That includes some running, steep hills, and power walking; get him trotting a bit. I try to do at least 2 miles, or else he's still very energetic. 
It takes a very lot to completely "wear him out"... over the summer, I had some time off, and we went on long, long walks and hikes, and lots of swimming, and he would be really tired after that. I haven't gotten him to the "completely wiped out" point in a while, but the long walk seems to at least get him to the point where he isn't all wound up and he can just sit down and relax.


----------



## Augustine

I have the feeling that Butters is more of a low-energy dog (well, low energy for a GSD). She's 4 months right now and tuckers out nicely with our really basic physical exercise routine -


She gets around 2 walks a day (sometimes just 1 long walk if my health is acting up), roughly 30-40 minutes in total, occasionally more.
Then, we play fetch numerous times on/off throughout the day. (I've tried other games with her, and we do play tug and such within the house, but fetch is the only game that has held her interest.) Our house sits on a large, maybe 1 1/2 acre property, so we toss it as far as we can into the yard, she bolts off, brings it back, rinse and repeat. All in all, this usually results in anywhere from 20-40 minutes of exercise.

We haven't been able to do too much hiking, brisk walks, etc. due to the weather (either chilly or rainy 80% of the time) or my health, but now that spring is just around the corner we plan to make fairly frequent visits up to Mt. Rainer National Park, which is maybe a 10-minute drive from here.

We also want to take her down to the river once it's warm enough for us to join her. And in the summer we plan on buying a small pool just for her.

Obviously, I need to work on mental stimulation as well. Only problem is - as mentioned - she doesn't really like other games. The Kong bores her, she isn't interested in hide n' seek (or using her nose to sniff out treats), etc.

But, then again, I always have a happy, snoozy puppy come night time, so I suppose my routine isn't too shabby.


----------



## Waffle Iron

Rogan and Lanee will go about 3 miles everyday. We usually do a 2 mile walk in the morning and a 1 mile walk in the evening, followed by lots of play time in the yard with toys, balls, etc. But if the weather is in the toilet or I'm sick, they'll happily just sleep or work on a bone and not seem to care either way.


----------



## danica

we have a large amount of land and he has the run of the property, since he's a young dog of 3 he is happy and trim.


----------



## GSDourBestFriend

My girl gets 1-2 walks in the morning, ranging from 20 minutes to 30 minutes around the neighborhood with some off-leash runs around a football field a couple times a week.

In the evening, we go for longer walks and on my days off we either go for a hike or play outside. 

I have missed some walks with her before in the morning and she doesn't seem too bent out of shape about it. She sleeps a lot and I'm assuming because she's five years old and the last few weeks up to her adoption date (July 2nd) were pretty stressful. She came from California and was in a shelter for a couple of weeks. So getting good rest was probably impossible.


----------



## Orson

I do one short walk in the morning and then we do a power walk that is a good 30-40 minutes. At the end of our long walk is the dog park where I let him play with other dogs for an hour and then we do the 40 minute walk home. Usually end the day with a quick pee break before bed as well. Took me awhile to learn the perfect routine to tucker my guy out.


----------



## AlphaTango

Well....I can take mine out to the mountain for a full day of hiking and he still has energy. Love that about him though!


----------



## Michael W

At least twenty minutes of brisk walking and a couple 15 minute sessions of fetch or chasing frisbie etc. on work days and full days at the beach or in the woods on days off.


----------



## maxtmill

This is a question of mine as well, since we do not have a fenced yard to allow the dogs to run. Are leashed walks enough? Using a 50 foot line? Putting up a 6x16 foot run? I like a long walk, but cannot run. I play tug and fetch and flirt pole with my dogs, and practice obedience. My first shepherd was a couch potato, whereas my second shepherd was a maniac. Hard to know what to expect when I get my new pup.


----------



## karladupler

Charlie W I think you're very active!  That's awesome. I try to give my german shepherd at least 2 hours of exercise on my days off (4 days) we probably... do like 6 hours, playing rough, flirt pole, dog beach, hikes, dog park walks my dog is 19 months old and he has lots of energy


----------



## Beau's Mom

Beau is toward the high end of moderate energy. We walk 4 urban miles most mornings, and in cooler weather walk another 2 miles or more in the afternoon. During the summer it’s far too hot for afternoon walks so this summer we’re joining a doggie gym for some afternoon activity. He runs hard at the dog park one morning a week during the summer, hoping he can get more running done at the gym. Oh, plus daily training and games at home. This is enough activity to keep him easyish to live with. Not enough to wear him out.


----------



## chevyfreese

Maggie is walked 2 or 3x a day. plus she goes out in the yard all day since she is not crated during the day just for bed when i cant monitor her. she has 2 friends who come over almost every night to play. When she is tired she will lay down even if we are walking. She tires easily after 10 min of running. we play frisbie or fetch almost everyday. she is iffy on tug, she will grab and just hang. fold her front feet back and all her weight pull down... i try to keep her busy when shes up so she crashes and i can then get stuff done. Its hard to paint a ceiling and have a puppy want to stand in the paint or steal the stir stick!! because i had opem heart surgery 3 years ago i feel like i dont do enough with her.


----------



## Joseph1122

Amid the mid year it's unreasonably sweltering for evening strolls so this late spring we are joining a dogie exercise center for some evening action, he runs hard at the puppy stop one morning seven days amid the mid year, trusting he can accomplish all the more running at the rec center, goodness, in addition to day by day preparing and diversions at home, this is sufficient action to keep him immature to live with, insufficient to destroy him...












Lighten up, just enjoy life, smile more, laugh more, and don’t get so worked up about things


----------



## ADogCalledQuest

Quest is fine if we do nothing for a day if needed, but I can tell he's a bit bored if that does happen due to illness or extreme weather. Generally, two thirty minute fetch sessions per day, plus two thirty minute off leash runs with my Whippets, Greyhound, and him playing are plenty. He loves it if we do a leashed walk into the nearby neighborhood, too  He won't pester me, though, except if he finds a ball. He's ball crazed.


----------

